# Plague Hulks and the Mark of Nurgle



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

OK, so I searched this (both here and via Google) and couldn't find a definitive answer...so...for the purposes of the Tally Of Pestilence, does a Plague Hulk count as having the Mark of Nurgle? 

I'm enjoying making a Nurgle Defiler so much at the moment that it's making me seriously consider making up that Soul Grinder I've had sat in the box for like 1,000 years. Now, if I make a Soul Grinder of Nurgle I'd be pretty much certain to make it so it could counts-as for a Plague Hulk as well as a Soul Grinder; so I'm curious as to whether it would count for the Tally in any all-Nurgle Daemons list I came up with, since it says in Imperial Armour: Apocalypse II that a Plague Hulk can be used in a Chaos Daemons army (and also in a Chaos Marines army that has a unit of Plague Marines in it, which makes for some interesting army list possibilities). I mean, I can't see how you can get more blatantly Nurgle than a Plague Hulk...


----------



## Battle-Brother Cain (Apr 7, 2011)

Near as I can tell, FW made experimental rules that were supposed to be finalized in IA Apoc II. I looked through every IA I have including the Apocs, and hes not in there. The experimental rules are no longer available on FW, but I did find a pdf that appears to be transcribed from the rules, or could be player rules, not sure as I havent seen the original to be able to tell... Hope this helps.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/51180475/Plague-Hulk-of-Nurgle


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Fluff-wise it is extremely Nurglesque.

I think it should count as Marked by Nurgle but cannot see anything that says it is.

It is IA so you would have to get permission to use it anyway; start off by trying to agree it counts and if your opponent is wavering about allowing it then agree it would not count for the Tally.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*Cain*, that link you posted has malware popping up on it.

I have the IA:II book, it just doesn't say one way or the other...anyway I think what the estimable Mr. *Hobbit* says is probably about right.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

It does say "of nurgle".


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> It does say "of nurgle".


Which isn't a helpful answer. I have "Tactical Marines" and "Assault Marines" My bonus only affects assault marines, but both have marine...still counts? 

Dave has it. It's IA anyways, so intuitive thinking would say it should count.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Was saying you can't argue that its not a Nurgle unit.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> Was saying you can't argue that its not a Nurgle unit.


Not trying to derail the thread, but, Daemonhunters, last edition had all these special rules vs. "Daemons" The CSM Daemon Prince has "Daemon" in it's name, but was not considered a daemon. See my point?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> Was saying you can't argue that its not a Nurgle unit.


The benefits of the Tally affect all followers of Nurgle, so the Plague Hulk is likely to benefit.

However the kills section of the Tally requires it to be a Daemon of Nurgle (or have the Mark of Nurgle, which the PH does not) which is less clear cut.


----------



## Battle-Brother Cain (Apr 7, 2011)

Svartmetall said:


> *Cain*, that link you posted has malware popping up on it.
> 
> I have the IA:II book, it just doesn't say one way or the other...anyway I think what the estimable Mr. *Hobbit* says is probably about right.


Huh... Didnt do anything but open a new tab and show me the entry for me. Sorry if it did for you. I can cut and paste the info if you need it. But it looks like its just a souped up Defiler. It has armor value and a cover save and some nasty weapons. Dont really see what difference it makes if it "counts as" Nurgle or not.


----------



## Battle-Brother Cain (Apr 7, 2011)

Plague Hulk of NurglePoints: 205
Ungainly and sickening to look upon, Plague Hulks stagger into battle oncorroded metal limbs, their engines giving off a shroud of reeking vapoursand pestilent fog, poisoning the very ground they walk over. The PlagueHulk’s mechanical chassis supports a seething corpulent mass of putrescent daemon-flesh, at the centre of which sits a gaping mawcapable of vomiting a tide of unspeakable foulness that can rot flesh andcorrode metal. One of the thing’s fleshy arms is fused with an arcanecanon that belches out shells so befouled with ichor and infection, that amere scratch from their impregnated daemon-bone fragments willimmediately and agonisingly fester into a crippling injury. Like many otherdaemon engines, these decaying monsters also possess massivelypowerful limbs able to smash through the strongest armour with ease,and Plague Hulks are often encountered wielding gigantic cleaver bladesor huge rusted flails to smash and batter their foes. Worse yet for any whoare brave or foolhardy enough to stand against a Plague Hulk in closequarters, they must first endure clouds of flesh-searing poison beforeattacking the bloated machine-thing.

WS BS S F S R I A
Plague Hulk 3 2 7(10) 13 13 11 2 4 
Composition: One Plague HulkUnit Type: Walker
Weapons and Equipment-Two Dreadnought Close Combat Weapons (extra attack already includedin profile)
- Rancid Vomit Attack- 
One arm mounted Rot Cannon

Weapon Range STR AP 
SpecialRancid Vomit: Template 6 4 Assault 1,Poisoned (2+)
Rot Cannon 36” 5 3 Ordnance 1, 5” Blast, Rending

Special RulesDaemonic: Plague Hulks are festering, twisted fusions of corpulentdaemonic tissue and corroded metal; they ignore all ‘Shaken’ and‘Stunned’ vehicle damage results inflicted against them.Rancid Vomit: 

The Plague Hulk can spray forth a nightmarish gout of vileputrescence from its maw that is utterly inimical to life. This morass of poison and writhing worms is capable of eating through metal and rottingflesh into decayed slime in moments. Against models with a Toughness characteristic this attack always wounds on a 2+. 

Necrotic Fumes: Plague Hulks are surrounded by a choking, poisonous fog produced bytheir thundering engine stacks. These toxic vapours blight and corrode theground they pass over, leaving slime-covered and maggot strewndesolation in their wakes. As a result of these necrotic fumes, PlagueHulks count as being equipped with both Assault and Defensive grenades(see the Warhammer 40,000 rulebook) and count as being Obscuredgranting it a 4+ cover save from ranged attacks. 

A Plague Hulk is a Heavy Support choice for either a Codex ChaosDaemons army, a Servants of Decay army (see Imperial Armour VolumeSeven, the Siege of Vraks Part Three) or a Codex Chaos Space Marinesarmy which also contains at least one unit of Plague Marines


Does this help?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Battle-Brother Cain said:


> Plague Hulk of Nurgle
> 
> Special Rules Daemonic:...


That is within a hair's breadth of being Daemon of Nurgle.

I think your opponent would have to be truly determined to win to claim having the Daemonic Rule did not make you a Daemon.


----------



## Battle-Brother Cain (Apr 7, 2011)

Still not sure what the point is. Its daemonic. It already gets the "ignores stunned and shaken results" and has a BS 3 just like every other possessed engine. What difference would Daemon of Nurgle make. Its just a Defiler with different gear and a cover save.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

It would allow it to add to the tally of nurgle.


----------



## Battle-Brother Cain (Apr 7, 2011)

OIC. Does a defiler add to the tally? Cause thats all this is, at least Rules wise. You could argue "its in the name" but thats not really an argument. Id say it would have to have the mark of nurgle, just like every other thing that is definitively nurgle in order to count. This is just a defiler.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Really cause plaguebearers and nurglings don't have the mark of nurgle.


----------



## Battle-Brother Cain (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, then strike my previous statement. After looking over codex daemons, it appears that thats all they have is the names... With only the daemon prince receiving a mark. So sure, it has daemon in it. So does the soulgrinder. Personally I dont care, its called nurgle, the rule says any daemon of nurgle, so sure, its a daemon of nurgle. Done deal.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

This thread just doesn't feel complete without the answer plain and simple.

*The plague hulk is as much a daemon of nurgle as a plaguebearer.*


----------

